# [EVDL] 2007 ZAP Xebra in Fresno on Craigslist



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/500887406.html

for text of the post see below.

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

Electric vehicle ZAP XEBRA ZEBRA 2007 new P2 1 cent/mile - $8500
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-06, 12:42PM PST

Xebra Sedan 2007 model w/2008 updates.
The fun, compact, and affordable electric vehicle. This is the new P2 model.
* Totally electric: plugs into an ordinary outlet
* MPG: Costs about 1 to 3 cents per mile for electricity.
* Speed:Up to 45 mph (73 kmph)
* Range: Up to 25 miles per charge (40km)using standard SLA batteries.
greater range if you go less than full speed.
Much greater range with Ni/Cad batteries (available)
* Charger: Onboard 110 Volt AC . Plugs into any wall socket.
Motor: DC
* Seating: Up to 4
* Battery: 72 volt SLA, can be increased to get more speed and/or mileage. * Classification: Zero Emission Vehicle) currently registered in CA as an automobile. and freeway legal. Most cities give free parking to EV cars. * Dimensions: 10 Length (290 cm) x 4.66 Width (142 cm) x 5.05 Height (154 * Weight:approx. 1,800 pounds (mostly batteries in the center of the car). Makes it very stable.
* Options: Upgraded Radio, heater, Color pearl white, Upgraded Batteries, factory waterproofed electronics and accessories. High end Charging system.
self sealing tires. New spare windshield (nothing wrong with the old one) * I have a set of aircraft Nickel-cadmium batteries that will really make this car zip (optional extra)
* miles: since new 278
* vin: LAEMB24616G017244
* see it here: factory or more pictures of it here Xebra
* Condition: Better than new. No dings, dents, scratches or wear.
* Call 775 278-8937 for questions or offers
* I paid 13,987 six months ago.
* Looks, Runs and smells NEW.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

